# Looking for a "small" form HID



## Secur1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ppl 

Well like the title says i am looking for a small form HID, so far the most attractive offer is the Microfire K200R for $365.
So is there anything out there for the same or less money that will out perform this light ? I am interested in throw, i don't want a flood light, it has to be rechargable or at least come with a turnkey option... and as small as possible (the 1h run time of the microfire is also a big plus).

Thanks for reading and any input will be most welcomed


----------



## JackJ (Nov 9, 2006)

I have no idea of the relative performance, but here's the small rechargeable HID that's caught my eye: 







http://www.planetbike.com/highpower.html#

Mfg. details:

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Integrated battery and light head eliminates wires for a clean look and fast attachment[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Only 382 grams, one of the lightest systems on the market[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]14.4 volt Lithium Ion batter[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]y speed charges in under 3 hours[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Welch Allyn 10 watt High-Intensity Discharge bulb with Solarc™ Light technology[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.5 hours of run time on High, 3.25 hours on low[/font] 

MSRP: $359, including battery, charger, case, and mount.

This is sold as a bike light, but it's not integrated with the mount so it can also be used as a regular flashlight. It's new, and availability is sparse (even the Mfg. is out stock) but it's getting good reviews from a user here: http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=240242


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well it looks pretty but it's only 6 bucks less than the microfire, it has a 10watt bulb instead of the 24w one used in the K2000 amd judging from the beam shots in the forum it looks more like a flood light...


----------



## JackJ (Nov 9, 2006)

Secur1 said:


> Well it looks pretty but it's only 6 bucks less than the microfire, it has a 10watt bulb instead of the 24w one used in the K2000 amd judging from the beam shots in the forum it looks more like a flood light...


 
Ok, yeah, points taken.  It does have good runtime specs., though I haven't heard any real world confirmation. Planet Bike is a pretty big accessories company in the cycling world, so I'm hoping that major retailers (e.g., Nashbar) will pick it up and discount it. And it appears to have a good mount, but unless your a cyclist, I really don't expect anyone to get too excited about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello,
The bike light looks very nice with adjustable brightness levels and the runtime is great! Looks like they use a WA bulb as well :thumbsup: 

How about the Wolf Eyes Boxer Series? I had some of the first Boxer-10W/150R and was really impressed with the size and rapid start. They should be available late next week through our website. 

Here are some key features:
High intensity beam with regulated output - Color temperature: 5000k for 10W and 6000K for 24W. 

* Instant startup (10 seconds to full brightness)

* Easy Li-ion battery replacement with a convenient battery magazine instead of a sealed battery pack unit = less cost for end user/consumer.

To prevent accidental activation LED chips on the battery magazine indicate on/off status of the magazine. 

Boxer-10W/123A, Output: 550 Lumens/ 68 minutes, Length: 160mm
Boxer-10W/150R, Output: 550 Lumens/ 75 minutes, Length: 178mm
Boxer-10W/168A, Output: 550 lumens/ 120 minutes, Length: 193mm
Boxer-24W/168A, Output: 1800 lumens/ 60 minutes, Length: 193mm




Battery magazine


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well this does look interesting
Boxer-10W/168A, Output: 1800 lumens/ 60 minutes, Length: 193mm
A couple of questions about it.
1) Since all models use the same 10w bulb, this probably means that in the 24w version of the light, it's overdriven to a very high degree, so what's the expected lifespan ?
2) It looks much smaller than the Microfire in all aspects, so doesn't the smaller reflector make it throw less than the microfire ?

I am not trying to knock the products you offer, i am just trying to get as much info as possible in order to get the best bang for my buck


----------



## Chronos (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike,

How much are they?

I'm specifically interested in: Boxer-10W/168A, Output: 1800 lumens/ 60 minutes, Length: 193mm and Boxer-10W/168A, Output: 550 lumens/ 120 minutes, Length: 193mm


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Mike,
> 
> How much are they?
> 
> I'm specifically interested in: Boxer-10W/168A, Output: 1800 lumens/ 60 minutes, Length: 193mm and Boxer-10W/168A, Output: 550 lumens/ 120 minutes, Length: 193mm



http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-17-74


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Secur1,



> 1) Since all models use the same 10w bulb, this probably means that in the 24w version of the light, it's overdriven to a very high degree, so what's the expected lifespan ?


Oops, that was a typo, It was supposed to be 24W, sorry. :laughing: 


> 2) It looks much smaller than the Microfire in all aspects, so doesn't the smaller reflector make it throw less than the microfire ?


The throw should be similar and the only way to find out is a direct comparison. :touche: 
Warrior K2000 bezel diameter: 76mm (information from MF website)
Boxer -24W/168A bezel diameter 77mm

Hey Chronos,
Check our website for pricing and don’t for get to login first.


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Rather intriguing 

Will there be a set of rechargable cells and a charger offered with these lights ? Cause if so it would be up to par with the microfire...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2006)

Secur1 said:


> Rather intriguing
> 
> Will there be a set of rechargable cells and a charger offered with these lights ? Cause if so it would be up to par with the microfire...


Yes they will come with a set of batteries and AC charger included at no extra charge.


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll probably wait a little bit for other members to pick them up and get some first hand reviews on them


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 9, 2006)

I have had my hands on the Boxer and it's a great Little light. 

Here it is compared to a 2D

http://images19.fotki.com/v19/photos/1/141020/4102829/IMG_3380-vi.jpg

With Battery Holder

http://images16.fotki.com/v352/photos/1/141020/4102829/IMG_3384-vi.jpg


Hybred reflector

http://images18.fotki.com/v17/photos/1/141020/4102829/IMG_3382-vi.jpg


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 10, 2006)

cmacclel i remember you had a microfire as well, how did they compare ?

EDIT: Is is focusable like the microfire ? Or is it fixed focus ?


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> * Instant startup (10 seconds to full brightness)


 
Does this quick startup time also apply to the 24W version? The Microfire 24W startup is slower than the 10W version.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2006)

Monkeyboy,
That’s a good question! Wolf Eyes is saying these are Tactical HID’s with rapid start. The Shark takes 10-15 seconds on average which is just a little longer than the Boxer 150R I’ve sampled. I’ll know for sure next week by Wednesday if all goes well with customs. 

Secur1,
The Boxer is focusable with a beam divergence of 6° ~16°

I’m going to be at the Monroe, WA gun show this weekend if anyone local wants to see the Boxer 10W 150R

Have a great weekend!


----------



## NAW (Nov 10, 2006)

Hmm... 1800 lumens from 3X 168A batteries for 1 hour.

Am I the only one who thinks thats suspiciuos?

Producing 1800 lumens for 1 hour from a 24W HID that is being run by 3X 168A batteries seems a bit bogus.

Now I'm not saying the 24W Boxer is a bad light. No not at all. I'm just saying when you turn it on, what you will be seeing will probably not be 1,800 lumens.

-In my opinion. But I could be wrong. Maybe some of the experts here can agree or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 10, 2006)

NAW said:


> Hmm... 1800 lumens from 3X 168A batteries for 1 hour.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks thats suspiciuos?
> 
> ...




168A is the same as the 18650's The current highest capacity 18650 is the LG electronics rated at 2600Mah. The average standard cells used are 2200Mah.

The 24w HID systems currently available are 12v systems

24w/12v = 2amp draw with 2.2amp an hour battery's + approximately 1 hour runtime.

1800 lumens I believe is bulb rated lumens which is pretty typical. The only manufacture's that rate real output lumens that I know of is Surefire and HDS systems.

Mac


----------



## NAW (Nov 10, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> 1800 lumens I believe is bulb rated lumens which is pretty typical. The only manufacture's that rate real output lumens that I know of is Surefire and HDS systems.


 
I had a feeling that was the case.

I wish manufactureres will stop doing that. They outta just say lumens (out the front), or bulb lumens.


----------



## electromage (Nov 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Monkeyboy,
> That’s a good question! Wolf Eyes is saying these are Tactical HID’s with rapid start. The Shark takes 10-15 seconds on average which is just a little longer than the Boxer 150R I’ve sampled. I’ll know for sure next week by Wednesday if all goes well with customs.
> 
> Secur1,
> ...



Hey, I'm in Seattle, I might head over there tomorrow morning. What other toys are you bringing?


----------



## lucio (Nov 12, 2006)

if u'd have to give a suggestion guys,would u suggest the AE powerlight 24 or the boxer-24?

isn't the AE a lot longer when not in the shorty version than the boxer?

thank u!


----------



## Stuart B (Nov 12, 2006)

how water prrof are those Boxer lights? Is it a tight beam or a flood?

I am thinking they could make a good mountain bike light if a suitable mount could be made.

Stu


----------



## molite (Nov 15, 2006)

Mike at PTS just got them in and mine is on it way!
Should be here by the weekend.
He's giving us CPF'ers a 10% discount. You create an account on his website then PM him your a CPF'er, then he adjusts you account then ever item on his web site magically becomes 10% cheaper.
I'll be able to let you guys know how the boxer 24 is in a few days.


----------



## AFAustin (Nov 15, 2006)

molite said:


> Mike at PTS just got them in and mine is on it way!
> Should be here by the weekend.
> He's giving us CPF'ers a 10% discount. You create an account on his website then PM him your a CPF'er, then he adjusts you account then ever item on his web site magically becomes 10% cheaper.
> I'll be able to let you guys know how the boxer 24 is in a few days.



Looking forward to your comments. Which model did you order?


----------



## molite (Nov 15, 2006)

AFAustin said:


> Looking forward to your comments. Which model did you order?


 
The BIG ONE of course.
Boxer 24W/168A


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 16, 2006)

It still says "preorder" on the website

EDIT: OK not anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2006)

lucio said:


> if u'd have to give a suggestion guys,would u suggest the AE powerlight 24 or the boxer-24?
> 
> isn't the AE a lot longer when not in the shorty version than the boxer?
> 
> thank u!


Well, that’s a hard decision now that I have compared the two since they both have desirable features.
Out of the two units I compared the AE PowerLight was a little brighter and probably had a little more throw due to the smooth reflector. On the other hand the Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W is incredibly small & light and has a very lightly stippled reflector which gives it the nicest beam I’ve seen out of an HID. The Boxer is also focusable 6-16deg from spot to flood which is a nice feature. One of my favorite features on the AE PowerLight is the diffuser lens which gives you a lot of light close up. I had to change a tire on a mountain pass at night recently and the PowerLight was my best friend with the diffuser lens lighting up my work area. Runtime, the Boxer and PowerLight Shorty have about the same runtime, although the Boxer has not been tested yet. The standard PowerLight has twice the runtime and is only a couple of inches longer than the Shorty.

They’re all great lights and I think it really depends on the application.


----------



## Henry (Nov 16, 2006)

Quick question before I pull the pin on ordering one. Does the Boxer come with batteries and is there a charging port on the flashlight or do I have to remove the batteries to charge?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2006)

Henry said:


> Quick question before I pull the pin on ordering one. Does the Boxer come with batteries and is there a charging port on the flashlight or do I have to remove the batteries to charge?


Hi Henry,
The Boxer comes with batteries and AC charger, everything you need to run the light. With this magazine design batteries are easily replaced in the field. 

Battery mag & AC charger


----------



## molite (Nov 16, 2006)

The main reason I chose this model is for the batteries.
As far as I know this is the only Compact HID you can pop 18650LI's into and I've got a dozen of those laying around. (I can run it all night)MUUHAAAHAAAA
And it use's a std WA lamp (so I'm told)
and it's 1800 lumens same as k2000r/AE24
and it's focusable and full turnkey.
It's only a smidgen larger than the K2000r and quite smaller than the AE24 shorty.
And only 315 bucks with the CPF discount.
And I can't wait for it to arrive and report back!!!


----------



## Free (Nov 16, 2006)

They don't appear to be much smaller than the K2000R. The only advantage I can see, at this point is faster startup??


----------



## Duluth Diesel (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh man I gotta get one of these. I am addicted to lumens me thinks. I was seriously looking at the K2000R, but hmmm this seems to be the way to go....


----------



## john2551 (Dec 28, 2006)

The throw will probably be better with the Boxer with 6 degrees being it's tightest adjustable spot while the K2000R can only adjust down to 12 degress at it's tightest. The AE has the tightest spot (non adjustable) at 4 degrees.





Secur1 said:


> Hi ppl
> 
> Well like the title says i am looking for a small form HID, so far the most attractive offer is the Microfire K200R for $365.
> So is there anything out there for the same or less money that will out perform this light ? I am interested in throw, i don't want a flood light, it has to be rechargable or at least come with a turnkey option... and as small as possible (the 1h run time of the microfire is also a big plus).
> ...


----------



## john2551 (Dec 28, 2006)

I hope we see side-by-side beam shots of all three with different spot & flood adjustments of the 2 that adjust.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry for some newb questions since I haven't even seen one HID flashlight before. I'm interested for the Boxer 10W/123 and wondering does it take protected RCR123 batteries? What's the average life span of the HID bulb, and how much for builb replacement, are they interchangeable with some other HID bulbs? Thanx in advance


----------



## john2551 (Dec 30, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> Sorry for some newb questions since I haven't even seen one HID flashlight before. I'm interested for the Boxer 10W/123 and wondering does it take protected RCR123 batteries? What's the average life span of the HID bulb, and how much for builb replacement, are they interchangeable with some other HID bulbs? Thanx in advance


 
Using RCR123 batteries are a waste of time. You are lucky to get 15 minutes runtime! See here & these were LED lights no less: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/ypl_r123a3v.htm

That is why Wolf-Eyes offers two boxer rechargeable versions so you can choose longer runtimes.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 30, 2006)

john2551 said:


> Using RCR123 batteries are a waste of time. You are lucky to get 15 minutes runtime! See here & these were LED lights no less: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/ypl_r123a3v.htm
> 
> That is why Wolf-Eyes offers two boxer rechargeable versions so you can choose longer runtimes.




Actually using Batterstations RCR123's you can reach almost 45 minutes.


Mac


----------



## andyo (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi, all. I'm also new to HID lights, and have a few questions about these.

I was also looking at the Microfire, but they seem hard to get. I was almost convinced on one of the rechargeable ones. My question about the Boxer lights is this. How is the power regulation? Constant output is important for me, and the Microfire light was reviewed at flashlightreviews.com, which I like because they measure power regulation too.

Also, how do Boxers compare with Microfires regarding build quality, and water-proofing?

Thanks a lot.

Edit:

I suspect now that HID lights are by their own nature constant-output? Is that so?

Thanks again.


----------



## andyo (Jan 1, 2007)

heh, I guess I'm "unenlightened", so please bear with my newbieness.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, all HID lights have a ballast which "regulates" as you say the constant light output. it does it automatically like you've seen on the FLR website.

Microfire lights are not hard to get really: http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/CTGY/Surefire-HID 

If you are a CPF member you will get a nice discount off those listed prices: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1625376&postcount=1


----------



## andyo (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, I'm now just waiting for the comparisons between the Microfire and the Boxer lights. I'm partial to the Boxers right now, the more easily replaceable batteries are a plus.

I did see that Microfire store before, but I stumbled into it by googling, so I didn't know if I could trust it. Good to know it's reliable. (I assume you wouldn't recommend if you didn't use that store.)

Thank you.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm partial to the Boxer's too for the very same reason.

OpticsHQ has been on CPF for a while now.


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like the queue is forming here - if so, then I'd like to join.

For me, it's a virtual toss-up between the Microfire and Wolf Eyes. 

However, it seems as though the "Wolfy" has a distinct price advantage - taking into account the Forum discounts, I'm guessing its gotta be 50-100bucks less... that's quite a difference, especially for lights that seem so closely matched on paper.

As always though, I'd be happy to hear to the contrary, if anyone has better information.


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello,
I´ve got the Microfire K500R right now. My first HID.
Insane light for this size.
It is around 20cm long and a bit heavy (for this size)
But very thick alu (compared to my old Maglite, a tin can) very solid.

The throw is incredible, I´ve tested here on my finca and its wakes up the chicken 60m away and they begin to put eggs in the middle of the night.






It luminates far objects in about 150m highly visible and white houses even more ( pretty sure I will have some stress with my neighbours in the future) 

Runtime is about 100 Minutes +/-

And no need for a supernova like the K2000 in normal conditions 
That probably will burn holes into the ISS





But who is normal in this forum





Never believed I would buy a torch for almost 300 Euro in my whole life....

++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Greetings from Tenerife, Canary Islands

Michael


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the madhouse King Michael. 

Good to hear of your experience with the K500. 

This would probably be enough light for most of us - but we become greedy and always want more...
If you catch the disease like I have, you may find yourself getting bitten by the upgrade bug


----------



## john2551 (Jan 3, 2007)

The Voice of Reason said:


> Looks like the queue is forming here - if so, then I'd like to join.
> 
> For me, it's a virtual toss-up between the Microfire and Wolf Eyes.
> 
> ...


 
Right now the Boxer 24w is $315 with CPF discount but that price will go up in early 2007 & the K2000R price is $350 with CPF discount. So soon the both might be in the $350 price range.


----------



## andyo (Jan 3, 2007)

How do you know the price will go up for the Boxer? They are pre-order as of now, on PTS. I'm also wondering if I need the 24W or the 10W, which lasts about double the time. Oh well... any opinions? 24W, about 60 min or 10W, for 120? I'd like to see real output comparisons too, since the 24W is rated at more than 3X the output of the 10W, which I guess gives it better efficiency.

Also, I'd like to know if the bulbs are generic. On another thread someone said they were proprietary for the 24W, but on the page for the 10W one it says: "Lamp assembly> Metal Halide with unversal socket to accept US made bulbs". I wonder what that means. It doesn't say that on the 24W.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ra (Jan 3, 2007)

Andyo, to answer an earlier question you asked:

Some ballasts are not regulated.. I know for shure that the Welch Allyn ballast in my 10watt HID is not. The positive part about that is the overdrivablillity.. A 10.4 volt ballast on three 18650 cells shure means overdrive !

I cannot say anything about the lumens output, but the cp-value of my 10watt HID drops from 260,000 to about 170,000 during one charge !!

I guess the lumens output drops with about the same percentage..

I know for shure that the lumens output of my bulb is over 700 lumens with a fresh charge !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 3, 2007)

The newer 10 watt lights can use the Welch Allyn 10 watt Solarc lamp which is the same lamp I use in my HID lights. The WA lamp is known to be superior to the imported lights in color and in brightness.

Also when purchasing either the Wolf Eyes or Microfire make sure you go through one of the known dealers here on CPF for warranty purposes. I have heard about and seen both company's lights fail numerous times. 


Mac


----------



## andyo (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the answers guys.

I guess the Welch Allyn lamps don't need their own ballast, right? Meaning that I could just replace the bulb?

Another thing I'm thinking is to get the 10W Wolf Eyes Boxer that uses 4 123A batteries, mostly for the price. But I would like to use rechargeables, and as far as I understand, the RCR123A aren't very good to use in multiple battery setups? If this is incorrect, which rechargeables 123A's should work for a HID light like this one?

Oh, and no 3rd party replacement bulbs for the 24W bulb? That's making me think twice about that model.

Thanks.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 3, 2007)

Any RCR123's will work but ONLY 3 OF THEM.

You need a dummy R123.

For the 1 amp draw it appears the batterystation 900mah protected cells look best.

Mac


----------



## andyo (Jan 3, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> Any RCR123's will work but ONLY 3 OF THEM.
> 
> You need a dummy R123.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick response.

Why would that be? Is it because of the over-voltage that freshly charged RCR 123A's can have? What about 3.0V vs. 3.6V batteries?

I don't wanna use them if it means runtime is gonna be considerably lower. "68 min" as quoted in the website with 4 regular CR123A's is already enough. If I could get, say 50 min with rechargeables, it could be fine, but much less than that wouldn't be worth it.

Thanks again.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 3, 2007)

4x CR123 primaries = 12v under a 1 amp load around 10.8v
4x R123 rechargeables 4.2v x 4 = 16.8v NO GO
3x R123 = 12.6v under 1 amp load 11+ volts

Most R123's have around 700ma or less capacity regardless of what is stated. The BatteryStation 900ma cells hold the best capacity I have seen under 1 amp load conditions. Expect around 40 minutes runtime from them.

Mac


----------



## andyo (Jan 3, 2007)

alright, thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE: "Right now the Boxer 24w is $315 with CPF discount but that price will go up in early 2007 & the K2000R price is $350 with CPF discount".

Where are these prices from?


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jan 3, 2007)

The Voice of Reason said:


> QUOTE: "Right now the Boxer 24w is $315 with CPF discount but that price will go up in early 2007 & the K2000R price is $350 with CPF discount".
> 
> Where are these prices from?


 
For the Boxer:

http://www.pts-flashlights.com

You will be able to view the CPF discounted prices when logged in. You must setup your account first. Instructions elsewhere on this forum.

My Boxer 24W is scheduled for delivery tomorrow and I am excited!

-Bill


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks - I PM'd Mike a couple of days ago after creating an account - just waiting to hear back from him (he must be busy).

Are the Boxers back in stock?
Just wondering, did you select the Boxer over the Microfire because of the faster startup time?


----------



## hivoltage (Jan 3, 2007)

I ordered 1 last Friday and he told me there were 2 in stock at that time, 1 of which I got. It is suppose to be here tonight by UPS.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jan 3, 2007)

The Voice of Reason said:


> Thanks - I PM'd Mike a couple of days ago after creating an account - just waiting to hear back from him (he must be busy).
> 
> Are the Boxers back in stock?
> Just wondering, did you select the Boxer over the Microfire because of the faster startup time?


 
At the time I contacted Mike, he had (4) Boxer 24W that were still available but not reflected as "in-stock" on his website. 

I didn't look at the K2000R too closely. I just like the Boxer's focusable beam, the discreet cell holder, and the favorable comments from other users. Also, the 6000K color temp of the Boxer might be a little "less blue" than the 7000K of the Microfire? 

I will be sure to let you know how I like it when it arrives and I've used it for a night.

Best,
Bill


----------



## john2551 (Jan 3, 2007)

The Voice of Reason said:


> QUOTE: "Right now the Boxer 24w is $315 with CPF discount but that price will go up in early 2007 & the K2000R price is $350 with CPF discount".
> 
> Where are these prices from?


 
From here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1695251&postcount=4

& here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1625376&postcount=1


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 3, 2007)

We look forward to hearing all about it.

Good luck with it and enjoy...


----------



## hivoltage (Jan 3, 2007)

I just opened and tested my Boxer 24 watt and I am very happy with it. Very bright for a small package, and not sure how much of a charge the batteries had. Nice adjustable beam also. Anybody have the answer on a spare generic bulb for it? Even though it says bulb life is 1000 hours I want a spare.


----------



## andyo (Jan 3, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> 4x CR123 primaries = 12v under a 1 amp load around 10.8v
> 4x R123 rechargeables 4.2v x 4 = 16.8v NO GO
> 3x R123 = 12.6v under 1 amp load 11+ volts
> 
> ...



Excuse my ignorance, but is a dummy battery just made by contacting battery to battery? I.e., can I just put 3 batts on the flashlight and then short the remaining 2 loose contacts with any cable (which is thick enough, I guess)? Or are dummy batteries something more than just metal contacts and a plastic body?

Also, it seems that the 24W price already went up considerably (beyond my threshold anyway) so I guess the cheapest one it is.

Thanks.


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 4, 2007)

The Voice of Reason said:


> Welcome to the madhouse King Michael.
> 
> Good to hear of your experience with the K500.
> 
> ...



I got the virus , just orderd a Fenix P1 D CE


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 4, 2007)

Good on you!

I think you'll really like this little burner. I was certainly impressed by the brightness of mine, from such a little light.

In fact, mine is on my keychain and is carried everywhere, so I get to use it quite a bit.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jan 4, 2007)

Just received and fired up a Boxer 24W. Really loving this light so far. It is my first HID. I really don't mind the 6000K color temp at all. However, now all of my hotwires look "yellow".

I love the small form factor and adjustable beam of this light and when shined against a wall at 1m, it is just too bright to look at.

Now, I'm looking for a nice case such as a Pelican 1300. Anyone have any other case ideas?

Happy with the Boxer, and happy with the great service (and CPF discount) from http://www.pts-flashlights.com 

Shinin' on,
Bill


----------



## hivoltage (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah Mike was great and thanks for the CPF discount. I played with my Boxer some tonight and I am impressed with it. Still looking for a spare bulb replacement though. My wife even said " Damn, thats bright as I lit up the woods with it for her. I can highly recommend this light for anybody looking for a small compact bright HID spotlight. Nice flood for when you need it too.


----------



## westfork (Jan 4, 2007)

Great to hear the good impressions of the 24 watt Boxer. Mine is currently in customs and Mike will ship it next week. Also looking at the upcoming Wolf Eyes M-300 to replace my aged and abused Tigerlight. The Boxer 24 and M-300 should use the same battery module.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 5, 2007)

So, correct me if I am wrong, if one gets wither of the rechardeabel 10W Boxers, you can order the 123 body as well, to have a back-up battery pack. I thought I read this somewhere, but now can not find it. 
I want to get my first SMALL HID light, but this function is a necessity for me, as I would alwyas want to have instant back-up light available, and always have a 100 or so 123s in the house.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jan 5, 2007)

westfork said:


> Mine is currently in customs and Mike will ship it next week.


 
Looks like we got lucky. I just noticed that the Boxer prices have gone up. And, the website now says "End of January" for backorder ETA.


----------



## flynndog (Jan 5, 2007)

I have some Beamshots of Wolfeyes Boxer 10W, Fenix P1D-CE & Fenix P1. but don't know how to post pics. 14 Small pics 125k or so each with descriptions. Is there someone I could send thim to for posting ? 

Thanks Flynndog


----------



## andyo (Jan 6, 2007)

flynndog said:


> I have some Beamshots of Wolfeyes Boxer 10W, Fenix P1D-CE & Fenix P1. but don't know how to post pics. 14 Small pics 125k or so each with descriptions. Is there someone I could send thim to for posting ?
> 
> Thanks Flynndog



You need to upload them to a site and then link from there, I think. I can do it for you, I have a site for that. I'll PM you my e-mail address. I also got both those lights Boxer 10W and P1D-CE in the mail now. Best of both worlds, huh?


----------



## andyo (Jan 6, 2007)

Flynndog, your shots are here:

I thought it might be easier to just post a link to my page, instead of hotlinking the pics here and use up everyone's bandwidth. Those interested can check Flynndog's pics here:

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/2320496


----------



## Ra (Jan 6, 2007)

Flynndog,,

I always love those snowy landscapes !!! Can I come drink a cup of tea sometime ??


Nice beamshots too, only: Setting the focus-setting at infinnity and using a tripod would give sharper pic's..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ra (Jan 6, 2007)

Ohh and Andyo,,

"use up everyone's bandwidth"... Your superright !! I never looked at it that way !! I have tonnes and tonnes of bandwidth, so posting pics the way I did, never caused any delay in download-time in my case, not realizing that others could have more problems with this...

Thanks for enlighten me on this !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 6, 2007)

cd-card-biz said:


> Looks like we got lucky. I just noticed that the Boxer prices have gone up. And, the website now says "End of January" for backorder ETA.


 
Right. Like i said earlier NOW in 2007 both the Boxer 24w & the K2000R are both around $350 with CPF discounts.


----------



## andyo (Jan 6, 2007)

Ra said:


> Ohh and Andyo,,
> 
> "use up everyone's bandwidth"... Your superright !! I never looked at it that way !! I have tonnes and tonnes of bandwidth, so posting pics the way I did, never caused any delay in download-time in my case, not realizing that others could have more problems with this...
> 
> ...



I wasn't referring to you, actually. It might have read like an implicit accusation (and I hate those) but I didn't even notice your pictures taking up my bandwidth. But that's because my connection is fast too. I just did it mainly because it's easier for me to post the pictures in that page than copying and pasting the direct links here, and because smugmug does the resizing for me.

I also did it because I'm used to posting pictures in photography forums, so I'm used to this kind of thing and what can annoy some people who are still on dial-up. You might also save on your own maximum monthly bandwidth allowed (of the site you are linking from) if you don't direct-link pictures.


----------



## flynndog (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Andyo for posting the pics.

Just for refreance it was a moon lit night and you sould be able to faintly see the distance sky line at the lake, the pics looked to dark on some monitors

Thanks Flynndog


----------



## robzr (Mar 31, 2007)

Curious about the Boxer 10w & 24w - is the 10w a Welch-Allyn Solarc bulb? If so, is it the MR-11 or the "bulb only" ? Also - is the 24w a Bright Star bulb?

Rob


----------

